

Why are online comments so negative while product reviews are so positive? - byrneseyeview
http://akinokure.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-are-online-comments-so-negative.html

======
pkulak
It's pretty simple. You bought a product. If it's a good product, you are
smart because you chose it. If it sucks, you're the sucker who got duped.
Therefor, there's an incentive to think that things you own are better than
they really are. There's a real name for this, but I can't remember what it's
called.

Take a look at Craigslist whenever you'd like some more examples.

